
The real answer to the problem of texting while driving - DanBC
http://timharford.com/2017/03/the-real-answer-to-the-problem-of-texting-while-driving/
======
SFJulie
Oh frack I hate drivers: the inertia of their vehicles range from a NATO
bullet (30km/h with partial shock) to a 75 canon and they want to blame
technology for they lack of concern to the others' well being.

When you handle the same potential destructive power as a BF gun, you have the
same duty as an operator of a gun:

\- not being distracted (be it by a phone, a blowjob or a conversation);

\- taking it as a matter of life or death;

\- being responsible for your actions.

\- follow security rules.

There is no excuse. If ISIS is now using vehicles instead of guns, it is
simply a logic of potential damage. Our society is basically considering
owning guns is bad, but cars/truck that can be more destructive are less
regulated to not bother economical interests thus it is good.

Stap it, anything that can endanger others' life should be regulated. Else,
let me pilot without a license the next plane you are gonna take to travel.

------
simonbh
I don't know about IOS, but for Android, there is Android Auto by Google. It
makes the UI larger and easier to use, and minimizes what you can do in the
car. It will even read texts to you.

[https://www.android.com/auto/](https://www.android.com/auto/)

------
woliveirajr
Some (many?) apps do that, preventing you from typing while it detects that
you are moving, unless you declare that you are a passenger. I can easily
think of some app that won't let you receive notifications while driving.

------
DannyB2
But your honor! I was not texting while driving! I was using FaceTwit instead.

